

Aloha Followers – Find out more what languages your Twitter followers speak - mattaus
http://alohafollowers.com/

======
mattaus
Hi all, lots of English speaking Twitter users believe that English is widely
spoken around the world… and on Twitter. Surprising fact: only a little over
30% of tweets are in English! So I've built Aloha Followers. It scans a few
thousands of your followers in real-time and extract their languages. It’s
there to show you how diverse the language map is even for your Twitter
account. And for businesses, it could mean that they should tweet in other
languages to get their followers more engaged!

Enjoy and let me know if you encounter any issue with it.

~~~
jcr
Please edit the title to start with "Show HN: ..."

------
sorpaas
Why you need permission to see my twitter password and post on behalf of me?

